# Koop Spiele für PC



## Kruesae (10. November 2013)

*Koop Spiele für PC*

Hi ich suche für mich und mein Frau Koop-Spiele die wir an einem PC zusammen mittels XBox360 Gamepad spielen können. Gegeneinander ist auch ok. Nur halt kein Fifa oder Rennspiele( höchstens so was wie Mario Cart). Viele Spiele die heutzutage mit Koop werben haben ja leider nur nen Koop an 2 verschiedenen PCs und der von meiner Frau ist nicht gerade Leistungsstark. Ich hoffe ihr habt ein paar Vorschläge für uns.

Vielen Dank

Björn


----------



## Herbboy (10. November 2013)

Ich hab so was in der Art auch hier gefragt http://forum.pcgames.de/sonstige-sp...-einem-pc-spielen-kann.html?highlight=Gamepad

so richtig "Koop" mit ner Story usw. käme an sich nur Kane&Lynch in Frage von dem, was ich ausprobiert hab.


----------



## svd (10. November 2013)

Hallo, kann Koopsuchende wieder nur an co-optimus.com verweisen. 
Dort einfach alle Spiele mit "couch coop" anzeigen lassen.


----------

